# Elk shaved meat for subs



## hunterheff (Aug 29, 2017)

Trying something new, added garlic dill juice to soy sauce and then Saskatchewan steak spice from JB's sausage supplies. Partially frozen Elk roast trimmed well and sliced thin, going to brine over night and then smoke with alder pucks, and then finish with a light saucing with Bulls eye grilled onion and garlic showdown. Subway, who?


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 29, 2017)

Sounds fantastic!

Al


----------

